# 欢迎开张， 如何查找某个命令在哪个包中?

## psystorm

不知道大家是否碰到过这种情况， 想要用某个命令， 却不知道应该emerge哪个包？ 或者emerge过某个包之后， 不知道一共安装了哪个几个命令。 有什么办法可以查找吗？

----------

## Hauser

沒裝的包很難查，可以用esearch碰碰運氣，也可以google一下看你要的指令屬於什麼包。

如果是裝好了的包則可以試試：

# qpkg -l packagename | grep bin

當然首先得裝好gentoolkit啦。

----------

## bigmonk

也可以用这个

# epm -ql packagename | grep bin

----------

